# Vinyl Siding - what's wrong with this Picture



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I do have one question, Palagi are you really an electritian? Or just a HO looking for advice?:shifty:



Dave


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

My quess is a HO or maybe an engineer:laughing:


Had to make this second post to hit 2000:laughing:





Dave


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When I had my roof redone, I had them leave an additional 3/4" hang past the existing rakeboard. I wrapped the existing rake with metal, leaving a counterflashing to tuck my paper behind. Finally, I used Azek as a finished rake, which lapped onto the siding by 1 1/2".

Details are everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lone, is that a common type of house? I've never seen anything like it, reminds me of a larger barn that was set atop a smaller house.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

MetalBender said:


> With one of these; http://www.tapcotools.com/pdf/manual_port_o_slitter.pdf
> 
> 
> I cut and roll my pattern into everything before I bend any more than what has to be installed to get guys started. I often work with the HO to give them a pattern they like and all windows also get built in J-channel.


 
Very nice


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Palagi said:


> I have added an additional picture - there does not seem to be enough Shingle / Roof to build out to rectify ?


_Any_ situation can be rectified if the budget allows for it.

The pics you've posted show work that isn't pretty, but is basically functional. IOW, beer budget. Did you provide a champagne budget?

As a new member with no posting history here, you have no credentials to differentiate yourself from any random homeowner seeking "expert witness" validation for what he sees as grounds for complaint against the contractor he chose to do business with.

So far, I see no incentive to provide you with that.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Lone, is that a common type of house? I've never seen anything like it, reminds me of a larger barn that was set atop a smaller house.


 Not common anywhere that I'm aware of.:no: The second floor was added in the 80s to what used to be a small office for a construction company. I bought it in 2002, mainly for the 30x40 garage, but decided to move into the house because my kids thought it was cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh, that is just bootiful.:laughing:
Steve



Palagi said:


> Hi and thank you for all your resposes so far...
> 
> I have added an additional picture - there does not seem to be enough Shingle / Roof to build out to rectify ?
> 
> Thanks again for any help.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

to me the siding looks new, but the wrapping doesnt.

did the ho ask/pay for a new wrap around the home?

sure u could extend the roof or pad out the rakes and rewrap, how may will do this for free?.....not many.
way too much work to extend the roof and make it match the existing shingles 
coil stock isnt cheap


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

kubie said:


> to me the siding looks new, but the wrapping doesnt.
> 
> did the ho ask/pay for a new wrap around the home?
> 
> ...


Sure it is. It's the bending part that's expensive:laughing:


----------



## Palagi (Mar 21, 2010)

For those needing to know I am an Electrician (Industrial – no residential) who is a Homeowner.

Do Codes exist for Residential Exteriors? 

Are there any Codes pertaining to this subject? - does this work meet Code?

Thank you again to all those who contribute…

PS: the Contractor is a good guy, we saw some of his other work and it was great, he was not the cheapest of the quotes. It just so happens that he had a lot of trouble with the crews he subcontracted on this job, due to this work ran late (began in Fall and lasted through some of the Winter) - though regardless he is the Contractor and responsible. If something was not brought to our attention (at the time the Siding was selected) as extra needing to be done (to adapt to this thicker type siding) – and now (?) extra work is needed to rectify the situation – who’s is responsible for the cost?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It is very hard to control quality with subcontractors. However, if it makes you feel better, I run into worse work on a near daily basis.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Palagi said:


> For those needing to know I am an Electrician (Industrial – no residential) who is a Homeowner.
> 
> Do Codes exist for Residential Exteriors?
> 
> ...


rectify what situation?you want the j under the fascia to be further in?pay to have your installer do what is necessary to make that happen,

there are no siding codes that im aware of that covers that


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If there was an exterior cladding inspection, half the siders I know would be out of business. In my experience, there are about 1 in 20 that are more concerned with quality and appearance than the bottom line. Even those guys have their threshold.

The biggest problem with siding is, the details that determine if it's installed correctly are mostly hidden below the surface. The details that determine if it was installed pridefully are more evident.
It's a combination of both that dictate whether or not it was installed professionally.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Not common anywhere that I'm aware of.:no: The second floor was added in the 80s to what used to be a small office for a construction company. I bought it in 2002, mainly for the *30x40 garage*


Me Like! :clap:
Definitely unique looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Me Like! :clap:
> Definitely unique looking.:thumbsup:


 Funny you say that. The Real Estate Guide that I found the listing in had a heading over the picture "Are you unique?" 1BR, 1bath, 800 sq. ft. home with 1200 sq.ft. garage.

Yup, I'm unique, cuz it's exactly what I needed. More or less a fixxer upper. Perfect. Got it for the right price too. :clap::thumbup::clap:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Paligi,
If you made final payment without questioning the work,and haven't had any visible signs of leakage in the first year(typical labor warranty)than you might just have to pay out of pocket on this one.
However,since the job was subbed out,I'd think the original guy would try and make it right for you,to keep his reputation polished.
That will tell what a "good guy"he is.

Frankly,the siding looks like it has either been on for a couple of years ,or he did a lousy job of cleaning it up before he left.

Joints look like they may be too close also, and a lot of short pieces were used,
but that could be the angle of the picture.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

_


tomstruble said:



rectify what situation?you want the j under the fascia to be further in?pay to have your installer do what is necessary to make that happen,

there are no siding codes that im aware of that covers that

Click to expand...

_Like the other posters said, this work is typical of get it done and get the check siding crews. 90% of siding crews do this type of work IMO.

If I were you I'd talk to the "good guy" of a contractor first. You need to be a "good guy" too. If he's a "good guy" then he'll do his best to rectify the situation with you but that means you have to meet him half-way.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> Paligi,
> 
> Joints look like they may be too close also, and a lot of short pieces were used,
> but that could be the angle of the picture.


 I was wondering about that too. Looks like two of the joints stack on top of each other in the second pic.:blink:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I was wondering about that too. Looks like two of the joints stack on top of each other in the second pic.:blink:


 They do look pretty close,but those are trip-4's.


----------

